# Time to ditch my Tivo? Suggestions please



## intoxica (Sep 11, 2008)

As a result of the loss of suggestions I've pretty much decided to abandon my Tivo and look for something else - I'm paying the monthly £10 subscription on a standard unmodified box at the moment and the suggestions feature is a big loss for me. I'm not up on what's currently available, are there PVRs available these days with similar Season Pass functionality or is that limited to SKY+ and V+? Obviously I'd like something that's free of a subscription fee if possible but I really don't want to lose the ability to record an entire season so if that limits my choices then so be it.

Whilst I have got virgin cable my TV viewing is pretty much solely limited to freeview channels anyway with the occasional thing on cable - what's going to the best bet for me? Is there anything else in terms of what I am used to functionality wise I've not considered that I'd lose if I switch?

Apologies if these are obvious questions - I've been so happy with my Tivo for the last 7 years or so that I've no idea what alternatives are available. However I don't think I'm getting VFM at £10 a month now that the suggestions have gone so it's time to look around


----------



## ag5002 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ditch Tivo!

You could restore the suggestions with a hack...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404932

I don't have a network card, but having just spoken to Mike he is going to organise installation of the hack on my drive for a very reasonable fee. (I did buy the drive from him though )

I have to admit I have thought about replacing Tivo, but don't like the alternative EPG's. Ditched Sky+ as it was useless by comparision. Long live Tivo, even without _original_ suggestions. :up:


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

FreeView+ and, coming soon, FreeSat PVR, boxes offer most of the key features of TiVo now. However I've not directly used on so couldn't recommend a particular model.


----------



## intoxica (Sep 11, 2008)

ag5002 said:


> Ditch Tivo!
> 
> You could restore the suggestions with a hack...
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404932


I'm not happy about ditching it but just think that things have probably moved on since I bought it - dual tuners, bigger hard disk etc.

I did read through that suggestions hack thread before posting but it's another extra cost, either to get it networked or for a new hard drive, on top of the £10 subscription I currently pay.


----------



## Goooner1 (Jul 16, 2005)

You're not alone, I'm seriously considering ditching my TiVo, which is also on a monthly sub, had I been on lifetime, I'd probably continue to use it for the EPG alone.

I've got Sky HD, so I'm trialling Digiguide at the moment, so I can still search for stuff I want, the only difference is I have to set up the recordings manually, but to save &#163;115 per year, I think I might be able to live with that


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

intoxica said:


> I'm not happy about ditching it but just think that things have probably moved on since I bought it - dual tuners, bigger hard disk etc.
> 
> I did read through that suggestions hack thread before posting but it's another extra cost, either to get it networked or for a new hard drive, on top of the £10 subscription I currently pay.


If you are technical, you can install hacks, use tivo web through the serial port on the back of the tivo..

No cost, or network card needed.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

http://www.humaxdirect.co.uk/Product.asp?ProdRef=10065&cat=Factory

Could get this for a tad more than a year's sub to TiVo?

It does Freeview+ so should be ok for series link, twin tuners and the later model is just a cosmetic update.

I don't have one but I'd be very tempted.


----------



## SkiBore (Mar 17, 2002)

Pugwash said:


> http://www.humaxdirect.co.uk/Product.asp?ProdRef=10065&cat=Factory


Reviews on amazon say the cooling fan is very noisy . .


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

I have just bought a Topfield 5800 freeview PVR from eBay and my plan is to use this instead on TiVo/Cable.

Although very basic out of the box, there are a vast number of significant hacks available to bring it up to the level of TiVo in most areas, and surpass it in others. Obviously it is freeview only, but Sky has always been a no-goer for me as dishes are not allowed.

I also picked up a Linksys NSLU2UK very cheaply on Amazon marketplace which will allow me to connect the Toppy to my network and also to automatically get 14 day guide information from the Radio Times feed.

Both together came to less than 12 months TiVo subscription.


----------



## countjocular (Aug 28, 2002)

Do these Humax or Topfield boxes support recording from SCART? Specifically Sky and the programme schedules for it?
In fact do any PVR's support Sky? Not bothered about Freeview ability, but networking capability and/or hacks would be good.


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

countjocular said:


> Do these Humax or Topfield boxes support recording from SCART? Specifically Sky and the programme schedules for it?
> In fact do any PVR's support Sky? Not bothered about Freeview ability, but networking capability and/or hacks would be good.


The twin tuner Freeview PVR's only support recording from the inbuilt tuners (saves the cost of MPEG encoders). You can however record Sky using a DVD Recorder, and some of those come with Hard Drives so you aren't limited to recording DVD's. ISTR there have been DVD Recorders with IR Blasters that can control the STB, so you don't need to mess about setting timers on both the Recorder and STB. I don't know of any DVD Recorders that are hackable however, so I think you would be stuck with manual recordings.

Edit:
As an example of what I was thinking of here are some bullet points I found for the Philips DVDR5570. I should emphasise I don't have this model myself so I have no idea if it is any good, but it illustrates the sort of machine available.

* Analogue and Freeview Tuner 
* Guide+ EPG 
* Keyword Programme Search - search the entire program guide for any key word, tremendous feature 
* 250GB Hard Drive - 
* HDMI output 
* Firewire Input - Camcorder footage to Hard Drive for easy edit then burn to DVD 
* Video Input - copy your old VHS to DVD very easy 
* External Set-top Box control - Switches your Virgin or Sky box to the correct channel automatically 
* USB port - Plays AVI files, Music and Pictures straight from your USB stick 
* Automatic Advert Editing

Another Edit:
You might want to check out Guide+ here. Caveat - I'm not sure quite what will happen after analogue switchoff as I think the EPG data usually comes from the analogue TV signal.

http://www.europe.guideplus.com/


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

countjocular said:


> Do these Humax or Topfield boxes support recording from SCART?


Both are freeview only.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

davisa said:


> I have just bought a Topfield 5800 freeview PVR from eBay and my plan is to use this instead on TiVo/Cable.


To clarify, you mean you're ditching cable? Just wondered as the no other DVR that I know of will work with cable (No EPG for a start!)


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

cwaring said:


> To clarify, you mean you're ditching cable? Just wondered as the no other DVR that I know of will work with cable (No EPG for a start!)


Yes. We really don't watch all that much that isn't on freeview anyway. Also, our cable box has developed a nasty fault that means it occasionally loads up the 'red button' stuff without us asking it too, which not only ruins the currently recording programme but also stops TiVo changing channel. Virgin refuse to accept this as a fault.


----------



## chrisocc (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm going to cancel my sub but before I try to sell the Tivo box on Ebay can omeone tell me if i could continue to use it by manually programing in things I wantto record


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

davisa said:


> Virgin refuse to accept this as a fault.


They would if I had that "fault" 



chrisocc said:


> I'm going to cancel my sub but before I try to sell the Tivo box on Ebay can omeone tell me if i could continue to use it by manually programing in things I wantto record


As far as I know, yes.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

You can record without tivo's guide but its not pretty.

Manual recording
Press tivo + 7 for a preview


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

Just a warning about getting a TiVo alternative -

I did this about 2/3 years ago when my first TiVo died (it turned out to just be a hard drive failure as the drive was old! I sold it on eBay)

Anyway, I bought a Sony box that had *rave reviews*

But the clunky / unintuitive interface drove me nuts. It really frustrated me how the most simple things were so difficult/fiddly!

I gave in and bought a second hand TiVo from eBay. (picked up the box in person from the guys work place in the square mile in London). Had a cachecard and lifetime sub. I was delighted.

I would really stick with TiVo if you can

Otherwise, here are some *video reviews* that I found quite interesting:

http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/dvdpvr/0,39030418,49299067-1,00.htm?autoplay=yes


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

TCM2007 said:


> FreeView+ and, coming soon, FreeSat PVR, boxes offer most of the key features of TiVo now. However I've not directly used on so couldn't recommend a particular model.


First FreeSat+ box should be with us in under 30 days!

http://www.humax-digital.co.uk/global/newscenter/news_081023.asp

Cost is £300.00

Automan.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Automan said:


> First FreeSat+ box should be with us in under 30 days!
> 
> http://www.humax-digital.co.uk/global/newscenter/news_081023.asp
> 
> ...


Hmmm.

I was going to buy a freesat box this weekend, might have to wait a while now


----------



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

I see that it uses 1w in standby (with an auto-standby function). This should save £60-£70 a year over a Skybox/TiVo combination...


----------



## jtzi (Jul 26, 2004)

I was investigating this very topic over the weekend and can provide some insights (though much of it purely based on other people's comments dotted around the web).

There are a few ways to go, as people say, but the main two providing free-to-air Tivo-like PVR functionality are Freeview+ and Freesat+. These are actually specifications for providing functionality that must be implemented in a particular PVR in order for that box to display the Freeview+ or Freesat+ branding. Both specify the much loved 'Season Pass' functionality, as well as other useful PVR features. What you will miss are the 'small things' that make Tivo great, and I'm guessing this will annoy many people (e.g. I have the soft padding mod on mine which is great - Freeview+ allows padding but the implementation of this on Humax boxes means you can't use it with Season Passes - or so I'm lead to believe).

The most recommended boxes seem to be the ones by Humax and Topfield though several others are available. There are a couple of Topfiled boxes available, the more recent one having a few teething troubles which are being worked around with community hacks before they are officially fixed in firmware releases. There are several Humax boxes to choose from (so several price points) and these seem to have a similar number of niggles (the loud fan noise mentioned above has apparently been fixed in a firmware update) mainly around missed recordings. I'd find this really annoying so I'm currently in a quandry and may just get one to 'try it out' in tandem with my Tivo. I'm guessing these will be fixed with firmware releases (which Humax seem quite good at sending out) but it seems to have been an issue with all PVRs since Tivo so it makes me wonder how long the issue will drag on. Also, the manufacturers keep releasing new kit as technology progresses and the software seems to be struggling to stablise because of this. I guess ultimately I might miss the ability to add mods which is why the Topfield appeals - I find it really useful to log in from the web on occasions.

Hope that helps.
James


----------



## nickf (Oct 12, 2001)

jtzi said:


> Freeview+ allows padding but the implementation of this on Humax boxes means you can't use it with Season Passes - or so I'm lead to believe


According to this preview, the upcoming Humax Freesat+ recorder WILL allow padding alongside season passes.

Personally I think I'll eventually get a Humax Freesat+ box (once I've fitted a quad LNB and new cabling), and run it alongside TiVo. I really can't see anything beating the TiVo's ease of use...


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I wonder with its 1 watt low power consumption how can it keep an eye on the EPG for changes to schedules?

I suppose it may just wake up every so often to do a check?

Automan.


----------



## nickf (Oct 12, 2001)

Have a look at the link I posted above, search for the paragraph beginning "The other recording method..." - it basically wakes up 15 mins early...


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

Automan said:


> I wonder with its 1 watt low power consumption how can it keep an eye on the EPG for changes to schedules?
> 
> I suppose it may just wake up every so often to do a check?
> 
> Automan.


According to the preview linked to above:



> At the receiver end, the FOXSAT-HDR will start tracking a scheduled programme start time 15 minutes in advance, even if the machine has to be woken up in standby to do so. When it gets to 4 minutes before scheduled broadcast time the tracking polling interval is set right down to every 10 seconds, resulting in very accurate recording start times, for programmes that have moved out of schedule.


[Edit] - Darn, beaten to it!


----------



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

britcub said:


> At the receiver end, the FOXSAT-HDR will start tracking a scheduled programme start time 15 minutes in advance, even if the machine has to be woken up in standby to do so. When it gets to 4 minutes before scheduled broadcast time the tracking polling interval is set right down to every 10 seconds, resulting in very accurate recording start times, for programmes that have moved out of schedule.


Don't really see the point of this - kind of assumes that the EPG is updated frequently from a channel's automation system. Possible, but I don't think it's implemented like that anywhere...


----------



## nickf (Oct 12, 2001)

Is there some sort of "fine" EPG, a bit like PDC? Have to say I've never seen a standard Freesat/Freeview EPG move off the 5 minute cycle (apart from the occasional news/weather that is 2 or 3 mins long).


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Thanks for that info...

With Freeview+ a box can start recording normally within 30 seconds or less of the actual program start ignoring the actual scheduled time.

I assume this will do the same unlike the primitive Sky EPG.

Automan.


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

cleudo said:


> Don't really see the point of this - kind of assumes that the EPG is updated frequently from a channel's automation system. Possible, but I don't think it's implemented like that anywhere...


The BBC have been doing exactly this for years - first with Sky, then with Freeview, and now with Freesat. Both ITV and C4 are now beginning to do so too, but not AFAIK the other broadcasters.


----------



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

DX30 said:


> Both ITV and C4 are now beginning to do so too, but not AFAIK the other broadcasters.


So, are you saying that ITV & CH4 are now doing live EPG update? What does 'beginning to do so' mean?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Just for information it would seem Sky+ HD now have over 1/2 Million paying subscribers....

Automan.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I hear they have rolled out the new EPG/interface to some sky+HD users.

Do you have it yet?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

mikerr said:


> I hear they have rolled out the new EPG/interface to some sky+HD users.
> 
> Do you have it yet?


No 
I understand it will not now be released till next year due to beta testing not having proper feedback and poor quality programming.

Automan.


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

Goooner1 said:


> You're not alone, I'm seriously considering ditching my TiVo, which is also on a monthly sub, had I been on lifetime, I'd probably continue to use it for the EPG alone.


Same here - I've got Tivo and an xbox running XBMC in the living room - as far as I can see the best option is to build your own from a PC.

I've just ordered a PC today which I hope to try some of the current software out there, including MCE, MythTv and a few others. Has to be worth a try.


----------



## Dodgy (Feb 14, 2002)

There are some interesting videos courtesy of http://www.pvrjunction.co.uk/ that display the capabilities of the new Humax Freesat PVR. Dare I say it, there is some TiVo like functionality in there (ish).






















Dave.


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

Another option if you are on BT broadband is BT-Vision.

There is some missing Tivo functionality like Wishlists (that makes me a sad panda), and no pre-padding as yet (WTF!), but the season pass functionality is reliable and UI (Microsoft Mediaroom) is nice. EPG is good too.

Also, the built in upscaler to the HDMI output is excellent, and noticably better than my Panasonic plasma's built in freeview upscaler.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Dodgy said:


> There are some interesting videos courtesy of http://www.pvrjunction.co.uk/ that display the capabilities of the new Humax Freesat PVR. Dare I say it, there is some TiVo like functionality in there (ish).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks very very clever.

Series Links (into folders) Folder sorting., Split Recording, if conflicts then indicates a repeat ojn a +1Hr channel..


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Also CHN5 joining the lineup in a couple of weeks ready for the product launch....

So Green also with the 1 watt power save mode (only with RGB Scart Pass Thru off if the same as their FoxSAT-HD box).

Automan.


----------

